# Firework display



## Cherie (Mar 17, 2009)

HI all

Does anyone no of any firework display in Paphos please near Peyia

Thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Cherie said:


> HI all
> 
> Does anyone no of any firework display in Paphos please near Peyia
> 
> Thanks


We went to the one at Episcopi base on the beach last year. I can't say I have ever heard of any actually in or around Paphos.
Don't forget that in Cyprus there is no bonfire night as the gunpowder plot is not part of their history. It would probably be very difficult to get a licence to have a public display.
The British forces bases are the best bet.


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

Cherie said:


> HI all
> 
> Does anyone no of any firework display in Paphos please near Peyia
> 
> Thanks


The Paphos Tigers Mini Rugby Team are holding a display on Sat 6th Nov. at the end of Ricco's Beach.
Fireworks, food, drinks and bonfire commencing 18.00-22.00hrs.
Although they're reporting the people doing the fireworks have let them down they are still putting on a display but maybe not quite as good as they had hoped.
And, as veronica says, there's the Episkopi display - Happy valley Lemmings Beach on Friday 5th commencing 17.00hrs


----------

